# Smoker grate



## benr29 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all,
Does anyone know where the best place is to buy expanded metal smoker grates from?
Many thanks,
Ben


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Ben, what are you looking for? just Stainless Steel expanded or proper grates?


----------



## benr29 (Jan 20, 2016)

Preferably proper grates


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 20, 2016)

I have purchased custom made grates from this Guy http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mickyg001?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------

